# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  موقع ارسال الرسائل القصيرة سريع بدون تسجيل

## sidi bibi

اليوم بعد طول الغياب اقدم لكم موقع رائع لارسال الرسائل مجانا بدون تسجيل والموقع سريع، في بعض الاحيان تستغرق الرسالة 3 دقائق في حالة وجود ضغط على الموقع    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

